#ubuntu-scientists 2014-03-26
<belkinsa> Hey there, balachmar.  Welcome to the channel.
<balachmar> Hi belkinsa, read the post :)
<balachmar> To be clear, I read the your post :)
<belkinsa> I figured that you have.
<balachmar> :) but I didn't yet quite get what the goal is
<belkinsa> Oh.
<balachmar> Do you want to help scientists find FLOSS alternatives, or do you want scientist to be more involved in Ubuntu, or actually try to convince scientist to make a career in FLOSS development?
<belkinsa> All three of them. Really.
<balachmar> Or none of the above? Then I completely misinterpreted the mail
<balachmar> ok, then I did get the idea
<belkinsa> And I will edit my blog post with what you said.
<belkinsa> Thanks for asking.  Feedback is key.
<balachmar> I agree
<balachmar> But the three goals are quite different. For example trying to get scientists to switch to FLOSS, will probably mean that you need/want to address the universities and try to convince them to not only teach Matlab (in my case) :)
<belkinsa> Good point.  But that can be done, right?
<balachmar> It can be done, but convincing them will be difficult, since they will have material available for what they are currently using. And is they themselves use it in research, then they will not want to change. (At least not easily)
<belkinsa> Right, duh.
<balachmar> But if we would target specific audiences, we could create some material ourselves, which would relieve the first issue, not the latter, but that might at least entice them to show it to first year students.
<belkinsa> Good idea.
<balachmar> I asked why they were spending lots of money on matlab, and not just use octave.  And then they said, octave doesn't have library X. And the FLOSS thing would obviously be to then use the money you spend on the proprietary software to build out the FLOSS software. But that would mean they will be missing out for a while...
<balachmar> I am really interested in this as well. My background is Biomedical Engineering/Bioinformatics.
 * belkinsa is a biology major
<balachmar> Luckily now I am working for a company who specialises in using R (an open source statistics scripting language).
<belkinsa> Good to hear.  I was going to a intership at a small company that uses FOSS but they didn't have any projects that was geared towards what I study.
<balachmar> Well, most biologists I know try to stay away from the computer :)
<belkinsa> I see.
<balachmar> Biology major, is that college or university? I am not from the US, I always get confused by that school system :)
<belkinsa> I understand.  It's undergrad.  I'm in my Sr. year and two more terms to go.
<balachmar> Just curious on where you are specialised in, of you are already specialising.
<balachmar> because in the more genetics/cell biology field, it will help you a lot if you can do some scripting
<belkinsa> Thanks for the heads up because that is where I'm going and I need to learn how to script sill.
<balachmar> As a bioinformatician (or computational biologist) it is somewhat my field as well.
<balachmar> And I see that a lot of the scientists there are struggling with computers, they use Excel for everything
<belkinsa> I been wanting to tie in my hobby (computers/Linux/FOSS) to my career path.
<belkinsa> And that's why I created this team to connect with others and maybe recruit in others.
<balachmar> I will have to go now, but I will join the team first :)
<belkinsa> Alright, thanks for your feedback.
<balachmar> you are welcome!
<belkinsa> Make sure to join the mailing-list and introduce yourself.  ;)
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-03-28
<belkinsa> ;invite QuantumParadox
<QuantumParadox> hey room
<belkinsa> It's just me and log bot most of the time.
<QuantumParadox> Oh
<belkinsa> But I'm trying to get the team going.
<QuantumParadox> So, what is your name and what do you do in life?
<belkinsa> I'm Svetlana and I'm an undergrad biology student.
<QuantumParadox> Nice to meet you. I'm James and I ama studnt at RIT in New york adn I study computing security, computer science with a emp. on scientific computing
<QuantumParadox> and Ihave to do Co-ops so I work in a scientific envirment; NASA, NRAO so fare
<belkinsa> Nice to meet you too.
<QuantumParadox> Are you an American?
<belkinsa> You are lucky that you have Co-Ops in your major.
<belkinsa> No, I'm Russian but I lived in USA for 20 years now.
<QuantumParadox> Yup and cool. I like Russia. I took a classs on the rise adn fall of the USSR
<QuantumParadox> and I love your military music
<QuantumParadox> the old USSR anthem
<QuantumParadox> the space race
<QuantumParadox> and your hitory
<QuantumParadox> history
<QuantumParadox> Are you in your 20's?
<belkinsa> Yup.
<belkinsa> 23.
<QuantumParadox> 29
<QuantumParadox> I jsut tured 29
<belkinsa> But you are a grad student, right?
<QuantumParadox> Yes
<QuantumParadox> Well I am in a program that is undergrad + Grad
<QuantumParadox> so I take both classes
 * belkinsa also took a Russian history class and liked it (but it went from 1200's to fall of USSR)
<QuantumParadox> Just wanted to be honest
<belkinsa> Sounds like a good idea.
<belkinsa> Too bad that there isn't something like that for biology at University of Cincinnati or else where.
<QuantumParadox> See, I been in school for years because I love it. I started out at New Mexico tech for astrophysics and astrobiology at Florida Tech and now computer science, computing security adn a minor in Microelectronics at RIT and I do thigns at Cornell
<QuantumParadox> My univeirsty history is complcated
<belkinsa> I know what you mean.  There is times when I want to stay in school to just learn about things.
<QuantumParadox> For your biology I love virology, infectious dieseases and cell bio
<QuantumParadox> The thing is, I don't want to work unless it is in the space program
<QuantumParadox> I am not intersted in working for a company to make them rich
<QuantumParadox> I am intersted in changing the world for the better and I believe i can do that in space sciences
<belkinsa> I know what you mean and I want to do the same.
<QuantumParadox> I mean I can help the scientists do their work by making sure thier systems are safe and running smoothly
 * belkinsa nods
<QuantumParadox> I have orked with some of the most intelligent people in the world; NASA JPL, NRAO,  CERN and I know I can help them
<belkinsa> That's good to hear!
<QuantumParadox> How about you
<QuantumParadox> What do you want to do?
<QuantumParadox> What is your interest in Biology?
<belkinsa> Cell bio, mainly anything with DNA/RNA like DNA repair.
<QuantumParadox> those protains are interesting for DNA repair
<QuantumParadox> How come they let some genetic code mutate
<QuantumParadox> mutate
<belkinsa> Or how they know that there is a mistake in the DNA.
<QuantumParadox> I stayed up all night and so my brain is shuttign down
<QuantumParadox> Yes
<belkinsa> Go to sleep then!
<QuantumParadox> Now on April 30, I will be having dinner with my frien Niel Tyson from Cosmos.
<QuantumParadox> so I am going to tlak to him more about that
<belkinsa> OMG!  Lucky you!
<QuantumParadox> Have you seen Cosmos
<belkinsa> Is it a show?
<QuantumParadox> I know this is IRC and I know people can say anything and get them to beleive them but I am real adn I will meet with him
<QuantumParadox> Yes, Cosmos on FOX
<QuantumParadox> I thought you would be watching it
<QuantumParadox> it's a update to Carl Sagan's Cosmos
<QuantumParadox> Neil Tyson is hosting it
<belkinsa> No.  I don't watch TV.
<QuantumParadox> Neither do I. I jsut pirate it from USEnet
<QuantumParadox> useNET
<belkinsa> I pirate too.
<QuantumParadox> I hope you use a VPn
<QuantumParadox> VPN
<belkinsa> Or YouTube or have streaming live internet radio for my needs.
<QuantumParadox> I've been pirating since I was 11 back in 1996
<QuantumParadox> I even pirated my neighboor's AOL dial up account. lol
<belkinsa> I have since, I don't remember.
<belkinsa> 2008, I think.
<QuantumParadox> Now I have 10 of terabyites of crap
<QuantumParadox> man, you are fun to chat with
<belkinsa> You too.
<QuantumParadox> so, what brings you from Russia to America
<belkinsa> IRC is too quiet at times but at the wrong times.
<belkinsa> My parents.  My dad moved to Cincinnati because of grad school (he has his PhD in analytical chemistry ) because the postdoc was the only one that did research in my dad's field.
<belkinsa> He moved in 1992 then one year later me and mom moved.  And I was 2 and half when that happened.
<QuantumParadox> cool
<QuantumParadox> Are you now a US citizen
<belkinsa> Yeah, but I have dual citizenship.
<QuantumParadox> Cool
<QuantumParadox> What do you think of Russia invading Ukerian adn taking part of it?
<QuantumParadox> I heard in Ukran it is Right wing religous people
<QuantumParadox> But I am not sure for sure
<belkinsa> I think it's wrong but the problem is that it's history that is powering Russia to do it.  Also, I smell another break up of Russia and Ukraine.
<belkinsa> And another country will form.
<QuantumParadox> Yup
<QuantumParadox> Do you Skype or Gtalk
<QuantumParadox> I would love to voic chat
<QuantumParadox> if it's cool with you
<QuantumParadox> My Skype: QuantumParadox
<QuantumParadox> Gmail: James.QuantumParadox@gmail.com
<QuantumParadox> If it is cool with you
<QuantumParadox> Are you still there
<belkinsa> I don't use those, not even my XMPP.
<QuantumParadox> oh
<QuantumParadox> Do you do google hangouts
<belkinsa> And I only do Hangouts when needed, like for vUDS.
<QuantumParadox> oh
<belkinsa> Though, it would be cool to connect to other Ubuntu users that way.
<QuantumParadox> Lets do a hang out
<QuantumParadox> I'm up for it if you are
<belkinsa> Sure.  But later on today.  I have work to do.
<QuantumParadox> ok
<QuantumParadox> My Gmail is James.QuantumParadox@gmail.com
<QuantumParadox> Add me and we will do one later
<belkinsa> Sure.
<QuantumParadox> What is your gamil
<QuantumParadox> I have to add you ina  funny way
<QuantumParadox> I use a old chat client
<QuantumParadox> that I have to add you to
<belkinsa> barsookmud@gmail.com
<belkinsa> But I hardly use my gmail account.
<belkinsa> Everything is done via my belkinsa@ubuntu.com or belkinsa@ubuntusense.com e-mail.
<QuantumParadox> Cool
<QuantumParadox> So, how did you get intersted in computers
<QuantumParadox> What did you start out with
<belkinsa> I think having a windows 3.1 at home as a kid.
<belkinsa_> But really wanting to own one was in 2005.
<belkinsa_> I wanted a certain All-In-One that I think was called the Hippie or something like that.
<alejandro> Hello #ubuntu-scientists channel
<alejandro> Please forgive me for asking a very basic question
<alejandro> I want to reply to a thread, but I do not have the original email.   How would I reply?
<alejandro> I have to logout.   If someone would explain to me.   Please contact me and thank you in advance.
<belkinsa> I wish he left his e-mail.
<belkinsa> Though I have it somewhere, since he commented on my blog.
<belkinsa> And i think he joined the team too.
<belkinsa> And I was right, he did join.
<QuantumParadox> hi
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-03-29
<alejandro> Thank you for your help belkinsa
<alejandro> I tried sending an email to the mailing list twice.   I am not sure it was sent correctly.
<alejandro> If someone can confirm, please let me know.
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-03-30
<alejandro_> To stay on subject.   About the wiki page,  it refers to the Launchpad page? or is it a different external wiki site?
#ubuntu-scientists 2018-03-27
<Jim___> Hey, is anyone in here?
